# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Platform for Interactive Concept Learning (PICL),  Machine Teaching Group, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Corporation

Website - picl.ai

research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/picl




> picl is a platform for building powerful machine learning models that can bring intelligence to your applications.

----------

